# tooth ache remedies,help!



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Apr 25, 2006)

well i know this has absolutley nothing to do with MAC,however i need help!

on sunday my big tooth,the one all the way in the back of your mouth,broke in half,yeah you would think that would really hurt right? well it didnt,however now my gums around that area are a little swollen,i cant get a dentist appt. until next friday!! for now a warm salt water garggle and a few advils are doing the trick,but i leave for vacation on sunday and i am worried it is going to get worse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





what do you ladies do when you have a tooth ache or any kind of tooth problem to relieve the pain (without a prescription)

any help would be oh so greatly appreciated,also what foods should i eat & avoid,yes i am clueless when it comes to this stuff


----------



## Wattage (Apr 25, 2006)

Salt water and Advil (Ibuprofen) are you best bets for now - you are on the right track! You may want to pick up some Anbesol (local anesthetic for babies' teeth) so you can spot treat the area. 

Obviously avoid anything hard or sticky/gooey that will irritate your gums or get stuck in the tooth. Keep the tooth as clean as possible - always rinse with your salt water for at least 1 minute after eating. Avoid sweets. 

If the inflammation is deep, you can opt for some ice on your outer jaw around the area of pain.

Other than that, try to watch a funny movie to distract you! Friday isn't so far off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 25, 2006)

tequila.


No, just kidding.
You're on the right track.

And I'd call the dentist back and BEG to get in with them.


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_Salt water and Advil (Ibuprofen) are you best bets for now - you are on the right track! You may want to pick up some Anbesol (local anesthetic for babies' teeth) so you can spot treat the area. 

Obviously avoid anything hard or sticky/gooey that will irritate your gums or get stuck in the tooth. Keep the tooth as clean as possible - always rinse with your salt water for at least 1 minute after eating. Avoid sweets. 

If the inflammation is deep, you can opt for some ice on your outer jaw around the area of pain.

Other than that, try to watch a funny movie to distract you! Friday isn't so far off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH_

 
thank you so much,i just had a cup of noodle and you reminded me i need to go rinse with salt water


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_tequila.


No, just kidding.
You're on the right track.

And I'd call the dentist back and BEG to get in with them._

 
i like that suggestion! lol


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 25, 2006)

the tequila or the dentist?


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_the tequila or the dentist? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  def. the tequila!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 26, 2006)

one thing about it you'd be feeling no pain


----------



## Shawna (Apr 27, 2006)

The same thing happened to me with one of my teeth on the side and the problem you might have is infection.  My tooth closed back up, but with bacteria in it and then it got really infected.  I would phone the dentist and tell them about the inflammation because that is a sign of infection.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Good luck.


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_The same thing happened to me with one of my teeth on the side and the problem you might have is infection.  My tooth closed back up, but with bacteria in it and then it got really infected.  I would phone the dentist and tell them about the inflammation because that is a sign of infection.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Good luck._

 
yeah i did call and tell them i cant wait till next friday  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i went yesterday and they prescribed me antibiotics before they can even touch the tooth because it is indeed infected,hopefully this will be over with soon


----------



## tinagrzela (Apr 27, 2006)

You know what, I'm not sure where you live, but in Canada, we have emergency dentists on call every night and day. You can find them in the phone book under emergency dentist, or on call dentist, something like that. If I were you, I'd start calling around other dentists since yours can't take you right away. Don't live with the awfull pain. As much as all the "remedies" might slightly take away the pain, you won't feel relief until you get it fixed or something...Anyhow, hopefully you'll feel better soon!!


----------



## samila18 (Apr 30, 2006)

wow, that seems to me like an emergency! I can't believe you have to wait until next Friday.. that's crazy.. did you try anbesol just around the area? obviously not "in" the tooth because that would irritate it.. I think a little bit of anbesol or orajel would help with the pain.. I'm so sorry you're in so much pain! keep trying the dentist's office back for cancellations (that's what we tell patients to do at my office) and I guarantee something will open up!!


----------

